
Ask HN: Showing unread comments in Chrome - jghn
I&#x27;ve been using the &quot;HN Unread Comments&quot; plugin for years now but recently I&#x27;ve noticed it has stopped working on multiple machines. It&#x27;s possible that it is operator error but I&#x27;m assuming it just doesn&#x27;t work anymore.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for a plugin which will make it clear which comments I have&#x2F;haven&#x27;t read? I&#x27;ve seen a few but they all include a lot of other changes, I&#x27;d love something which <i>only</i> highlighted unread comments.<p>I&#x27;m curious what&#x27;s out there and what other folks are using.
======
guiambros
" _HN Mark All Read_ " is a great option. I maintain a fork [1] of the
original, as the author stopped supporting long time ago. Source code here
[2].

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
mark-a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-mark-all-
read/fghfahcbhpdeeaaofcefaoodmfejieok)

[2]
[https://github.com/guiambros/HNMarkAllRead](https://github.com/guiambros/HNMarkAllRead)

